# Problema al reiniciar gentoo

## pedraku

Hola cuando hago un reboot en gentoo me sale el siguiente mensage :

net.eth0 waiting for localmount (50 seconds)

net.eth0 waiting for localmount (40 seconds)

net.eth0 waiting for localmount (25 seconds)

asi hasta que pasan los 50 segundos y entonces se reinicia 

mi lspci:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

```

un rc-update show:

```
netmount |          default             

                local |          default             

              urandom |                  boot        

             mount-ro | shutdown                     

                 mtab |                  boot        

            syslog-ng |          default             

               net.lo |                  boot        

             hostname |                  boot        

                 swap |                  boot        

               procfs |                  boot        

              modules |                  boot        

         termencoding |                  boot        

              keymaps |                  boot        

                 udev |                       sysinit

             net.eth0 |          default             

                 fsck |                  boot        

            killprocs | shutdown                     

                dmesg |                       sysinit

             bootmisc |                  boot        

                devfs |                       sysinit

               sysctl |                  boot        

                dcron |          default             

       udev-postmount |          default             

           localmount |                  boot        

                 root |                  boot        

            savecache | shutdown                     

              hwclock |                  boot        

```

y un emerge --info:

```
 Portage 2.1.9.42 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.4.5, libc-0-r0, 2.6.38.6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38.6-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_7550_Dual-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Jun 2011 00:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:     2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:     0.8.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1

sys-libs/glibc:      2.12.2

virtual/os-headers:  0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cgi cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl cvs cxx dbus directfb dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gimp gnome gnome-keyring gpm gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg lame lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad matroska mdnsresponder-compat mmx mng modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png policykit posix ppds pppd python qt3support readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb vanilla vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="braindump flow karbon kexi kpresenter krita tables words" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

a ver si alguien sabe qa que puede ser debido esto,gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Mira esta conversación (en inglés) sobre Stage3 corrupto a ver si es tu caso: Installation Issues With Current Stage3 Tarballs

----------

## pedraku

quilosaq ya segui esos pasos anteriormente por que no me arrancaba gentoo 

y ahora me sale lo que he comenttado en el primer mensaje

----------

## lexming

Durante el inicio se produce algún problema al montar las particiones de tus sistema? Porque si el init de net.eth0 se cansa de esperar a que acabe el init de localmount quizá se deba a algún error en montar el /root o algo así.

----------

## cloudalmasai

A mi me sucede un problema similar, pero es con nfsmount con Networkmanager activado, el mensaje es parecido es el siguiente:

```
/var/log/rc.log
```

```

rpcbind         | * Starting rpcbind ...

dbus            | * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

rpc.statd       | * Starting NFS statd ...

syslog-ng       | * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

nfsmount        | * Starting NFS sm-notify ...

 [ ok ]

nfsmount        | * Mounting NFS filesystems ...

vixie-cron      | * Starting vixie-cron ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

NetworkManager  | * Starting NetworkManager ...

consolekit      | * Starting ConsoleKit daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 [ ok ]

local           | * local: waiting for nfsmount (50 seconds)

xdm             | * xdm: waiting for nfsmount (50 seconds)

netmount        | * netmount: waiting for nfsmount (50 seconds)

netmount        | * netmount: waiting for nfsmount (41 seconds)

local           | * local: waiting for nfsmount (41 seconds)

xdm             | * xdm: waiting for nfsmount (41 seconds)

netmount        | * netmount: waiting for nfsmount (32 seconds)

local           | * local: waiting for nfsmount (32 seconds)

xdm             | * xdm: waiting for nfsmount (32 seconds)

netmount        | * netmount: waiting for nfsmount (23 seconds)

xdm             | * xdm: waiting for nfsmount (23 seconds)

local           | * local: waiting for nfsmount (23 seconds)

 [ ok ]

netmount        | * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

xdm             | * Setting up kdm ...

 [ ok ]

local           | * Starting local
```

Estara emparentado el problema, anteriormente no pasaba no se si tendra que ver con esos stage corruptos.

----------

## lexming

En tu caso necesitas nfsmount realmente?? Quiero decir, tienes alguna partición en un disco en red que quieras montar en tu sistema?

Si no es el caso puedes quitar nfsmount del init tranquilamente y te ahorras esperas, el comando seria (como root):

```
# rc-update del nfsmount
```

----------

## cloudalmasai

 *lexming wrote:*   

> En tu caso necesitas nfsmount realmente?? Quiero decir, tienes alguna partición en un disco en red que quieras montar en tu sistema?
> 
> Si no es el caso puedes quitar nfsmount del init tranquilamente y te ahorras esperas, el comando seria (como root):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Si tengo unas carpetas compartidas desde el pc de mi hermano con ubuntu, el fin de semana revisare que version de nfs estoy utilizando en las dos maquinas nfsv3 o nfsv4 derepente va por ahi la cosa.

----------

## malevolent

Yo también me encuentro en la misma situación, cuando hago un reboot o un init 6, tengo que esperarme a que pasen 50 segundos.

En mi caso no hay ningún error de montaje, las particiones están limpias, el log rc.log sencillamente no existe y rc-update show me muestra lo siguiente:

```
localhost ~ # rc-update show

             bootmisc | boot                         

                devfs |                       sysinit

                dmesg |                       sysinit

                 fsck | boot                         

             hostname | boot                         

              hwclock | boot                         

              keymaps | boot                         

            killprocs |              shutdown        

                local |      default                 

           localmount | boot                         

              modules | boot                         

             mount-ro |              shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                         

             net.eth0 |      default                 

               net.lo | boot                         

             netmount |      default                 

               procfs | boot                         

                 root | boot                         

            savecache |              shutdown        

                 sshd |      default                 

                 swap | boot                         

               sysctl | boot                         

            syslog-ng |      default                 

         termencoding | boot                         

                 udev |                       sysinit

       udev-postmount |      default                 

              urandom | boot                         

           vixie-cron |      default                 

```

Buscando en google por este comportamiento sólo me lleva a este hilo... el resto de referencias al "net.eth0 waiting for localmount..." parecen ser bugs del OpenRC o errores de algún entorno gráfico (no tengo ni las X instaladas)

Alguna idea?

----------

